# David Dickson on Christ blotting out the covenant of works



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 3, 2021)

_Vers. 14._ Blotting out the hand-writing of Ordinances that was against us, which was contrary to us, and took it out of the way, nailing it to his Cross.

_Argum._ 9. In which also he explains how Christ obtained remission of sins for us, _viz._ by taking away the hand-writing, in this sense. The Covenant of works is an hand-writing, established partly in threatnings, partly in appointed positive Ceremonials (excluding the Gentiles from the Church) was against us, and contrary to us. But Christ hath blotted out this hand-writing, taking it out of the way, and nailing it to his Cross: Therefore you must not look back to the legal Covenant or ceremonial appointments in them, to seek for any thing, neither must ye depart in the least from the death of Christ (by which ye are delivered from that hand-writing.)

He compares this Covenant of works, with its appurtenances, to an hand-writing, by which any one binds himself for the paying of a debt; for whosoever are convicted of sin by the light of nature, are also by the force of the Covenant of Works, obnoxious to wrath, and as often as we are convinced of sin, so often also by nature we confirm the punishment of sin, or the condition of the legal Covenant, by the judgment of our consciences against our selves, as by an hand-writing: The conscience of every one performs this much more, which hath received the written Law, and daily bears the punishment of the Law, for the breaking of it. ...

For more, see David Dickson on Christ blotting out the covenant of works.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

